# Missy in August



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

look at all the hair gone on my baby.It was coming out every time you rubbed her.It was even gone from around her eyes.her haair was briitle ,dry and pitaful!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

*Missy in February(6months later)*










look how pretty,fluffy,and full of hair my baby is now!!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow what a difference, did you change foods, what did you do for her hair to come back like that, she is beautiful !


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Evelyn said:


> Wow what a difference, did you change foods, what did you do for her hair to come back like that, she is beautiful !


She had to see a dermatologist. She went through a series of medicine. I gave another thread on here called before and after dermatologist visit( progress) check it out. It tells the meds ,shampoos, foods, everything. Theres alot of information on there. I did that thread hoping to help another person one day when their chihuahua was having skin and hair trouble.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She looks amazing! It may have seemed like forever for you, but, wow - how great is that!


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

*Mommy, i tierd of taking pictures*


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Angel1210 said:


> She looks amazing! It may have seemed like forever for you, but, wow - how great is that!


Yes it did seem like forever,I cried a thousand tears.thank you,I love running my fingers through it,we are blessed.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She looks great...a beautiful coat now....she is a lucky little girl to have a momma that worked so hard to find the answer to her problem....


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh my!!! She looks amazing! I cannot believe how beautiful and full her coat came in! So happy for you both! Your hard work definitely paid off. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

nabi said:


> She looks great...a beautiful coat now....she is a lucky little girl to have a momma that worked so hard to find the answer to her problem....


Thank you so much. Took alot to get here.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh my!!! She looks amazing! I cannot believe how beautiful and full her coat came in! So happy for you both! Your hard work definitely paid off.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, the doctor was a great doctor!


----------

